# Anyone put a rack on their kid's bike?



## Time Waster (20 May 2018)

Especially interested if the bike was a 20" wheeled bike such as the Frog 52 or Isla bikes Beinn small 20" bike. What rack did you use and how well did it fit? Worth doing?

We're thinking our son could carry a very light bag on it when touring. Just a few toy cars or something to keep him entertained when stopped.


----------



## Vantage (20 May 2018)

A couple years ago Decathlon did a rack for smaller child's bikes but for the life of me I can't find it now.
There's this one and they do a cheaper one for about 15 quid on the same page which you might get away with.
Alternatively, if there's enough seat post protruding from the frame, a seat post clamped rack could do the job.
Never used them myself but they're pretty popular.


----------



## lane (20 May 2018)

Yes on my son's islabike when he went on a cyclecamping trip with scouts. I got it from islabike directly. I've still got it but could sell it because they have larger bikes now. Only thing I would need to check it was suitable for the 20".


----------



## Sixmile (21 May 2018)

I see a few kids cycling to my daughters school on 20" wheeled bikes and they have pannier racks. I'll probably be checking back on this thread in a few weeks as our eldest is getting a new 20" bike for her upcoming birthday.


----------



## lane (21 May 2018)

looked on Islabike website at racks and there is a drop down menu to choose the correct rack size to go with the bike. Think the one I have was for a 26 small so assume no good for a 20.


----------



## Time Waster (22 May 2018)

I'm getting the one from frog, Racktime is the brand. The bike is a new version with the seat stay attachment not the seat clamp attachment. Not sure if there's any difference in performance between those two attachment points in real time use.

The other thing frog pointed out was that they can assure the Racktime racks they sell will fit but they don't guarantee other racks. Easier to buy the rack that's recommended. It takes 25kg load! Why would you need that for a 6 or 7 year old?

What bag to use now? Single front pannier? Two front panniers? Rack bag? I'm thinking the smallest pannier I can get that's worth getting plus a seat pack. Possibly two smaller pannier bags both half empty.


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2018)

Time Waster said:


> We're thinking our son could carry a very light bag on it when touring. Just a few toy cars or something to keep him entertained when stopped.



if its just for a few toy cars then a handlebar bag would suffice I would think


----------



## Milkfloat (22 May 2018)

Time Waster said:


> It takes 25kg load! Why would you need that for a 6 or 7 year old?



To carry their brother or sister. That is what my daughter does with her rack.


----------



## Time Waster (22 May 2018)

5.5 years old , not sure I'd want to load the front up in case it affects handling. I certainly know my 8 litre bar bag took a bit of getting used to but I'm a more coordinated adult (allegedly).

Heel strike on a bike sized for kids with a rack designed for the size of bike. Plus one thing I've noticed about the better kids bikes is the rear triangle seems kind of longer in relation to the main triangle. I could be totally wrong but the bike looks like a small pannier wouldn't cause heel strike.

The bike looks almost the same geometry as an isla bikes Beinn small. They sell ortlieb front rollers to use with their racks. Judging by they reputation I doubt they'd do that if there's heel strike issues.

BTW my bike is the sort of road bike that gets comments about heel strike too. Chain stays not being of the length of touring bikes. However I've never noticed heel strike, ever. Toe overlap I've had with a cx bike on once tried. A ridley crossbow iirc also a cannondale cxer too.

Of course before we buy any bag for his rack we'll check heel strike issues out If there is an issue it'll be a rack top bag instead.


----------



## lane (22 May 2018)

As noted unthread I put a rack on the lads bike so he could take part in a scout cycling and camping expedition. He was unsurprisingly the only one with a rack and the other three had rucksacks. The scout leader was concerned by the use of paniers and there safety!


----------



## EcoFamilyTravel (12 Oct 2018)

Our children have islabikes with backracks. We got them directly from Islabikes for a Beinn 20 small and Beinn 26. They have two small Ortleibs which fit really well on the 26. On the 20 we had to work quite hard to get the side clips in the right place to grab the rack but it was possible. They both have handlebar bags too. When we go on a trip they have what they need for the ride in their panniers (snack, waterproofs, fleece etc). The panniers are light and not full. We tried giving them one at first but two works better in terms of balance. If they insist on bringing other items along e.g. cuddly toys, Lego, they have to carry them themselves. Same goes for things found along the way - this rule was introduced after one summer when my son kept filling my handlebar bag with rocks! He didn't have his own at that point!


----------

